
Arduboy – Open Source Card-Sized Gaming Board - rootlocus
https://www.seeedstudio.com/Crowdbuy-1.html
======
jdcarter
I have one of these, they're very neat! Form factor is great, buttons feel
good, build quality is solid. I bought a second one as a gift.

At the time it first released it didn't integrate easily into the Arduino
environment, but I checked and it's now in the Library Manager. Include
"arduboy.h" and set board type to Leonardo, and you're all set.

Edit: link to project homepage: www.arduboy.com

~~~
jasonkostempski
Title link should be changed to that page. That seeed site is shady. They
started the price $10 above the asking price to give the illusion you'll save
money if enough people buy it. BS and gimmickry.

------
a1k0n
It's sort of a shame this is built around an Atmega chip as opposed to an ARM
Cortex M0 like in the Teensy. I guess it doesn't need much horsepower for a
128x64 monochrome display, but it wouldn't have been much more expensive to
put a much more powerful CPU in it. E.g., if you want to maintain a
framebuffer, there goes 40% of your RAM.

~~~
uola
Seemingly the whole point is to be accesible and simple by being arduino
compatible. It has also already sold and shipped $400k+ worth.

~~~
Sanddancer
The Teensy is source-level compatible with the arduino, so it would have
pretty much the same level of accessibility.

------
derrickdirge
I really wish there was hardware of a similar form factor that ran Pico 8. The
Pocket CHIP is a start, but it's a more general-purpose machine with Pico 8
support.

~~~
pepijndevos
Pico 8 is based on Lua, so a relatively powerful CPU and lots of RAM are
needed to run it.

~~~
deutronium
Hmm, you can get eLua which runs on microcontrollers, I wonder how you would
handle the graphics though.

------
anotheryou
Some pins would be nice. I honestly don't care about gaming on an arduino, but
something to quickly build a gui for an arduino project would be nice.

Preferably: a GUI to select which project to boot and a single cable for all
pins to plug to an expansion board with the actual hardware project. This way
you could use one arduboy for all your projects (given you need just one at a
time)

------
microDude
In the video, the author claims to be part of a hardware accelerator in China
called HAX ([https://hax.co/accelerator/](https://hax.co/accelerator/)).

Any other information on this? I find it interesting on their website that the
conclusion of the accelerator is to get a successful crowd funded project...

~~~
amk_
Several (well, at least one) YC hardware companies have gone through HAX. They
also do a demo day of sorts at SF Maker Faire, Arduboy was there last year.

------
brink
Put wireless/bluetooth in it. I could program it to control a variety of IoT
devices around my house.

------
Retr0spectrum
I'd love to write a CHIP-8 emulator for this. It has the perfect screen
resolution.

------
Macsenour
How does one pre-order something that ships in August 2016... Is it shipping
now?

~~~
squeaky-clean
"Will be shipped on Sep 20th."

I don't see anything about pre-orders or August anywhere on the page (did the
link get changed?). This is a group buy, where you commit to purchasing
something at a certain price, but if enough people also join, the price can
come down for everybody because of bulk discounts. So right now you can commit
to paying $39.95, and if 40 more (as of this comment) people join the price
drops to the final tier of $37.95 for anyone involved in the group buy.

~~~
ChrisRR
I ordered in May and I'm still waiting for mine, so make of that what you
will.

------
Gmo
How do you think it compares to the Chip ?

~~~
khedoros
Arduboy: 16MHz AVR microcontroller, 32KB flash, 1KB EEPROM, 2.5KB SRAM, 6
buttons, 128x64 display.

CHIP: 1GHz ARM Cortex-R8 CPU, 512MB RAM, 4GB onboard flash,
802.11bgn+bluetooth 4.0, composite video output.

They're very different computers.

------
mkesper
Beware of autoplay video!

